# Fox Hunting - Do you need a furbearers permit??



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I was wondering what kind of permit/license you need to hunt red foxes in Utah?


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

no permit needed for red fox.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

E
. Red Fox and Striped Skunk
(1) Season dates: Year round
(2) Areas open: Statewide, except special regulations may apply on national wildlife refuges, Native American trust lands and waterfowl management areas.
(3) A license is not required to take red fox or striped skunk.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got one last year; I recommend using something smaller than a 7 mag from my personal experience.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I got one last year; I recommend using something smaller than a 7 mag from my personal experience.


 -_O-

That had to have been quite a mess!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one last year; I recommend using something smaller than a 7 mag from my personal experience.
> ...


I found the post, but the pics must drop off of the server as attachments after so long?? viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10760&p=123352&hilit=mag+deer#p123352 
It was not too bad, some hair/skin kept the two pieces connected. It had been killing cats in the area. Saw a yote there this year, but it was opening morning, so I did dare shoot.


----------

